# Sashay yarn...binding off and finishing ends...



## Barbandmom (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone have any hints for how best to bind off and finish the ends of Sashay/ribbon lace type yarns???


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I bound off, tied a knot so it wouldn't slip out, cut the remaining piece in half and stitched both ends. It's not noticeable. I just didn't want it to unravel.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't remember where I saw it, but someone recommended folding in the "raw edge" when you were knitting in the last stitch, which would secure the end inside the fold. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Perlaelsa (Dec 8, 2011)

http://videos.wisegeek.com/videos/517257100.htm

this video may help you. Good luck


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> I don't remember where I saw it, but someone recommended folding in the "raw edge" when you were knitting in the last stitch, which would secure the end inside the fold. Sounds reasonable.


Never thought of this! I'll try it!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I also use Fray Check on my ends and knots.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

I bind off, all except the final stitch, cut the yarn,leacing a couple of inches, then pull the end through the final loop, knot the end as close as possible to the centre as possible, then just trim the end off. This is net, functional and nt obtrusive.Hope this isn't confusing! Barb


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have made a lot of these, I bind off the last stitch just like I do any other. Make the last st. larger by pulling it open, thread the tail through the loop and pull very tightly. Then cut so that you will have about 4 inches left, fold in thirds and sew with a matching thread into the scarf. It will not be seen when the scarf is worn. Hope you can understand what I am trying to say. I can show better than I can write instructions.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Perlaelsa said:


> http://videos.wisegeek.com/videos/517257100.htm
> 
> this video may help you. Good luck


Thanks for the link. I just bought some Sashay a couple of weeks ago and it is my next project which will be a thank you to the lady that gave all the furniture to my son


----------



## Barbandmom (Jan 30, 2012)

This was helpful! Thanks. I kind of thought that that was what would have to happen, but I wanted to be sure before I cut things off and was sorry!


----------

